# AOP Framework Crash



## Clandestine_Joe (Oct 15, 2014)

So I bought an Acer laptop from my schools bookstore just to get by till I get my loan money. Why does it keep saying AOP Framework crash and how do I make it stop?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The AOP Framework is apart of the Acer Build Your Own Cloud (BYOC) software and applications.

If its software called BYOC or AOP then uninstall it or update it.


----------

